# how to use a roller when lunging?



## sallypops (4 September 2007)

i ordered a roller after my last post about lunging "which was better saddle or roller?" but where does my lunge line go when it comes to the rings to ensure that poppy doesn't run off? last time someone suggested away of puttin the line round the back of her head or something but i hav forgotten what they said and can't find the post

help please??

s


----------



## Shilasdair (4 September 2007)

What exactly does Poppy do to 'run off'?
S


----------



## Sarah_Jane (4 September 2007)

The roller is only really used to attach side reins or other aids such as a Pessoa too. Unless you are lunging with 2 reins or long lining you shouldn't attach the lunge rein to the roller.

To stop him running off lunge in a snaffle bridle. Thread the rein through the bit on the near side take the rein up over the head behind the ears and clip to the bit on the far side. This will give you more control when lunging. Obviously you need to swap over when you change the rein.


----------



## Amymay (4 September 2007)

Please get some weight off her before you start lunging her.........


----------



## sallypops (4 September 2007)

well to be honest she literally just shoots off away in the other direction. she has got a bad attitude to work and just basically says u think i'm gonna do that? so i need to tips on how to make it more fun for her too, i try and praise her loads when shes doing good and vary what she does


----------



## sallypops (4 September 2007)

amymay, she can't be ridden at the moment due to her crumbly feet so the only option i have is to lunge her lighty every so often in the field to help her get back into things, then start riding her once her feet are better and she can be shod again. i have taken your advice in that i am not going to work her to the ground or anything just to get her moving again


----------



## Shilasdair (4 September 2007)

If she's going out through her outside shoulder, you can stop it by using an outside side rein, then running the lunge line from your hand through the inside bit ring, to the roller ring or Dee (string is a good move on the ring, for safety).
Then if she tries to disappear, she will find herself bent to the inside instead.
Are you sure she's been properly taught to lunge though?
S


----------



## sallypops (4 September 2007)

yeh me and my old yo taught her to just before i bought her, he has alot alot of experience a very wise old man lol!! we also used to free school her which she enjoyed alot but since i olny have the field she will need to be lunged


----------



## Shilasdair (4 September 2007)

Perhaps if you rig up a bit of a 'lunging ring' with rope or string or boards safely (not electric fence tape) that might help her?
Or side reins - both same length, fitted so her nose is just in front of the vertical in walk, to the bit ring, from the roller, might help a bit.  I find proper lunge cavessons more effective than lunging from a bridle alone (and less 'faffy') but each to their own...
S


----------



## sallypops (4 September 2007)

thanks shilasdair i'll try that


----------



## Shilasdair (4 September 2007)

Forgot to say, if she's not been in work she'll be as stiff as a board (particularly on her 'bad' or 'weak' rein) so keep the circles big and gentle, perhaps use poles to add interest (and increase leg flexion).
Good luck with her
S


----------



## sallypops (4 September 2007)

thanks


----------

